# which 30-06 ammuntion for pronghorn



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

hey i was wonderin what kind of load would be good to use, where talkin bout flat montana, chances are there will be some long range shots. i don't want anything less then 150 grain though. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Khurrum,

If you are going Antelope hunting then you will sometimes have long shots. *The 30-06 Springfield is perfect for Antelope using 150 grain bullets.* I use 62.0 grains of H-4350 and 150 grain Hornady InterLock, Sierra GameKing &/or Speer boat tails with excellent accuracy.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

osok that sounds sweet would that work on white tails too?


----------



## Hangfire (Apr 24, 2005)

270 would work pretty good I'd think...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with OSOK. There are light bullets with good construction, but the heavier bullets with better ballistic coefficient will not drop off energy as fast, and surprisingly will not strike lower longer ranges. Antelope are not tough animals, and compared to other big game are many times long range propositions. The 150 grain is perhaps the best compromise between speed, retained energy, and long range performance.

Hangfire, you bet, the 270 with flatter trajectory is just as good and perhaps better for this smallish end of "big game".


----------

